# ideas for thickening gravy or stew without flour?



## Llyra

I've been using egg yolk, but my cousins' kid can't eat eggs, and they're coming over tomorrow. I can't eat any grains, so flour is out. I remember hearing about using pureed onion, but that doesn't sound like it would work to me. Is there any other idea I can try?


----------



## cristeen

Mashed potato works well or potato starch. You can just grate a potato into your stew and as it simmers down, the potato will "dissolve" into the sauce thickening it. You do have to use a starchy potato like a russet rather than a waxy potato like a red for the best results. Of course you can do the same with sweet potato. Or you can use potato flakes if you have them. Just add them a little bit at a time, stir them in until you get a good consistency.

With stand-alone pan gravy it's more difficult. I did make a very nice pan sauce recently by simmering some homemade stock down (from about 5 cups to under 1), and then just before serving stirring in a pat of butter, which is a classic way of thickening a sauce. It doesn't reheat well though.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom

Can you use arrowroot powder? I'm not sure if it is considered a grain or not, so pardon me if it is.


----------



## lil_earthmomma

Does corn starch count? It is an awesome thickening agent, and I use it all the time for soups and stews.


----------



## saratc

For stews, a pureed onion works wonderfully. Otherwise, you can also use coconut flour. The coconut flour expands a lot, so use sparingly and wait a few minutes after stirring to add more.


----------



## Satori

If they can do corn then corn starch mixed in a bit of cold water will work well. I've been using potato flakes in my potato and ham soup to really thicken it up since i hate watery soup.


----------



## Carolyn R

It wouldn't work for gravy, but to thicken a stew, you can take several cups of the stew and puree in a blender, then add back to the pot. It gives the stew a smoother, creamier feel rather than being so watery.


----------



## vitochka

i second arrowroot i am just in love with it and it is so much better than flour or starch


----------



## Llyra

Yeah, arrowroot and corn starch are out, and so are potatoes, unfortunately. I forgot to say so. I don't eat any starches at all. (the specific carbohydrate diet) I'll try the onion, I think. Thanks for the ideas, though.


----------



## Ruthla

Are fibers/gums out also? I've used xanthan gum to thicken gravy. It's all fiber, no net carbs- perfect for gluten free, egg free, low carb diets, but I'm not familiar enough with SCD to know if this is a good choice for you. Could you have mashed pumpkin, or is that too starchy for you?

You could make two gravies; one with egg and one with flour, or you could skip the gravy, or leave the gravy more watery. For thickening stews, forget the thickening and call it a chunky soup instead of a stew.

What's on the menu that needs thickening?


----------



## Llyra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Are fibers/gums out also? I've used xanthan gum to thicken gravy. It's all fiber, no net carbs- perfect for gluten free, egg free, low carb diets, but I'm not familiar enough with SCD to know if this is a good choice for you. Could you have mashed pumpkin, or is that too starchy for you?

You could make two gravies; one with egg and one with flour, or you could skip the gravy, or leave the gravy more watery. For thickening stews, forget the thickening and call it a chunky soup instead of a stew.

What's on the menu that needs thickening?

I can eat fresh pumpkin, and I just happen to have one right now. How would that work?

Xanthen gum is on the illegal list-- I just checked. I'm kind of at the point where I am going to thicken separate gravy for the child, and do egg for the rest of us. I like it that way. It's pot roasted beef.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber

You could do pureed white beans that makes a nice thickener


----------

